# Need some motorcycle fairings polished...



## sauluk (Jul 21, 2007)

Picked up a nose cowl (ABS) / screen (polycarbonate) and front fender for my bike and they've suffered a bit in the post.

No damage through the clearcoat so I think it just needs a bit of attention (potentially wet & dry on one part of the screen) and PC polish.

The bits are off the bike at the moment. Anyone around Cardiff free this weekend? Can bring them to you, will probably be bloody quick job to be honest!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Go into the Studio section, and look in the sticky thread at the top of the page.
You'll find a list of supporter members who should be able to sort you out.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

PJS said:


> Go into the Studio section, and look in the sticky thread at the top of the page.
> You'll find a list of supporter members who should be able to sort you out.


Following on from this, here is a list of the supporters in Wales who may be able to help you out, as PJS says, have a look in the studio to check out there work beforehand though :thumb:

link to supporters


----------

